# Australian Cubers?



## povatix (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,
i was just wondering is there were cubers from Aus? I've actually never heard of a speedcuber from Australia.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm not Australian but is visiting Aus in december. Where do you live? Any suggestions where I would find a hostel or hotel on new years eve i Sydney?


----------



## adragast (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1266


----------



## Todd (Oct 30, 2007)

I was just about to say that there was another topic about this...

Where abouts are you from?


----------



## povatix (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh sorry, i didn't find that thread.

I live in Sydney, but don't know of any good hotels, apart from the high-class multi-national types that will cost you a fortune.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 1, 2007)

yes, tell me about it. I knew I should have booked any hotel earlier but now I'll have to book any what's left and it ain't cheap


----------



## TimMc (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey povatix,

I'm currently in Sydney for the week but will be back in Melbourne after that.

I don't really consider myself a speedcuber yet as I've only been cubing for a year and my best time is a mere sub-30 

Tim.


----------



## povatix (Nov 6, 2007)

TimMc said:


> Hey povatix,
> 
> I'm currently in Sydney for the week but will be back in Melbourne after that.
> 
> ...



Sub-30 is speedy enough, if you haven't learnt all the pll/oll. 

BTW i am getting tired of my store-bought cube and would like to know where people from AUS get their cubes. Only site i could find was cube4you and i oredered 2 diy kits. If you have ordered from them, can you please tell me how long it takes? thnx

thnx


----------



## aznfury (Nov 6, 2007)

Usually when I buy from cube4you, it takes like 2 weeks to arrive including the time you sent your payment.


----------



## Todd (Nov 6, 2007)

I am in Melbourne and for me it was 7 days, I ordered/payed on a Friday night and received them the following Thursday (though i wasnt home and got them the next day).


----------

